# found a banded pigeon in my yare



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

Following a severe storm a pigeon dropped into my yard. He is walking and eating but cannot fly. Has a band that is white and green with 3 numbers on it. I am located on the coast north of boston Mass. I would like to get him back to his owner. help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please pick the bird up and bring him inside. Contain him in a pet carrier or a laundry basket. If the he can't fly he is an easy target for predators.
The band likely has more information than 3 numbers and we need all that information to trace the owner.
Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

I have contained him in a pet carrier since last night. Have fed and watered him then tried to let him out this am. he allows me to pick him up and pet him so i am sure the only numbers on the band are 613 or 618. last number is slightly covered. those numbers appear on the green portion of the band. the white part of the band does not have numbers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

smtrst said:


> I have contained him in a pet carrier since last night. Have fed and watered him then tried to let him out this am. he allows me to pick him up and pet him so i am sure the only numbers on the band are 613 or 618. last number is slightly covered. those numbers appear on the green portion of the band. the white part of the band does not have numbers.


Is this a white pigeon by any chance? If those numbers are truly the only info on the band, then it can't be traced. We may need to try to find a home for it.


----------



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

*found pigeon*

No his coloring is light grey with white tail feathers and two black bands across his back tail feathers. He coo's when you pet him. I'm sure someone must be missing him. I cant have birds. have mini aussies and cats. thanks for your response.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

smtrst said:


> No his coloring is light grey with white tail feathers and two black bands across his back tail feathers. He coo's when you pet him. I'm sure someone must be missing him. I cant have birds. have mini aussies and cats. thanks for your response.


OK. Tell us where you are if you don't mind. We have a couple of members in MASS and maybe they're close by and can help out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if it is a homer at all?


----------



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

*found pigeon*

clearly he is well taken care of and is very used to human contact. I'm sure someone must be missing him


----------



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> OK. Tell us where you are if you don't mind. We have a couple of members in MASS and maybe they're close by and can help out.


I am located in Rockport, mass. north shore of boston. thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

smtrst said:


> I am located in Rockport, mass. north shore of boston. thanks


Man, you're almost in the ocean!! LOL
The only member I can think of right off is in Lowell, MA. I'll send a PM and see if they can help at all. Do you ever go in that direction?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks Charis!!

I've sent a PM to 4 members who are pretty close to you. Just keep checking back here. Hopefully one of them can help you out.


----------



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Man, you're almost in the ocean!! LOL
> The only member I can think of right off is in Lowell, MA. I'll send a PM and see if they can help at all. Do you ever go in that direction?


yes its only about 50 minutes from me. and yes i am surrounded by ocean. I ahve talked to 2 other people who have found banded birds in their yard. crows are awful here and have targeted those pigeons. wont let this one out until I find a worthy home. just need to make sure I am taking care of him correctly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Thanks Charis!!
> 
> I've sent a PM to 4 members who are pretty close to you. Just keep checking back here. Hopefully one of them can help you out.


Welcome.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

smtrst said:


> yes its only about 50 minutes from me. and yes i am surrounded by ocean. I ahve talked to 2 other people who have found banded birds in their yard. crows are awful here and have targeted those pigeons. wont let this one out until I find a worthy home. just need to make sure I am taking care of him correctly.


As long as he's in a safe place with some feed and water, he should be fine.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi i'm jodi swenson, i'm a wildlife rehabilitator in gloucester, you can call if you would like, i know there are some pigeon keepers in gloucester, of course i can't remember who they are at the moment, but i'll see what i can find, in the mean time he can come here and i can care for him and check him over for injuries until we find a place for him (even though i'm technically full).
he might not like the rehab room i have 2 young bratty crows, lol
leave me a message, i never answer that line and i will call you back
978-375-9555


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

altgirl35 said:


> hi i'm jodi swenson, i'm a wildlife rehabilitator in gloucester, you can call if you would like, i know there are some pigeon keepers in gloucester, of course i can't remember who they are at the moment, but i'll see what i can find, in the mean time he can come here and i can care for him and check him over for injuries until we find a place for him (even though i'm technically full).
> he might not like the rehab room i have 2 young bratty crows, lol
> leave me a message, i never answer that line and i will call you back
> 978-375-9555


Thank you for offering to take the bird. Maybe you can put it up for adoption here?


----------



## smtrst (Jul 3, 2009)

just called you and left a message. I would so much appreciate someone who knows how to take care of birds. have taken care of many hurt animals including my own. but know nothing about birds. thank you so much for your help. im completly lost. will bring him in tonight and cover him. he is hurt to some degree but loves to be petted and coo's when he is talked to. this is a bird that has been loved clearly. please help him find a good home.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i will, i'll see you t'mrrw


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

his band is broken, most of the clear cover with the numbers are gone, he's lovely.
extremly emaciated, i'll see who i can find in the area with piji's


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for helping, Jodi .. much appreciated! I've gotten in a couple where the band was mangled like this one .. I could get some of the letters and numbers but not enough to trace.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i gave him to a local guy who has homer's, he will fatten her up, she wasn't eating much for me so i was tubing her and he will continue to do it as long as needed.
he told me once she is better she will probably return to the place she is from, he told me usually the young ones will stick around but once they are older they tend to return home.
is that right?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, depending on why she was starving, and not where she came from. I mean, if she got lost and couldn't find her way home, then she will probably get lost again, and find herself in the very same predicament. Often birds will go back to where they came from, or try. But if this bird didn't do that the first time, then why? She could have simply run out of endurance, but if she was lost, then she will most likely get lost again.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh boy, the weather as you know has been sooo horrible, hopefully that's why


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let's hope so.


----------

